# Go pro question



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

My brother wants something to take video as he dives/spearfishes. I see some on here with there set ups. What exactly does he need and what's the estimated cost of everything. Is it just camera? A housing? Mount? We are dumb to the go pros.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

When you buy the camera it automatacally comes with the waterproof housing and a head mount. That will be about 300 bucks. I would* greatly suggest* you buy the water float attatchment for the camera that attaches to the back of it for about 15$- this saved me several times . There is also a led attachment pack you can buy for 80-100 dollars that displays the immage on the back of the camera, however it is really not nessessary.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

You will also need a SD memory card. I would not buy one under 32gb, as this will hold several hours of video and thousands of pictures. The card will run you 28-40 dollars depending on the brand


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks where do you get them from?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

You can buy them at Walmart. They had the original hero on Clarence a week ago for $150 ($49 off retail). And they have the LCD screens on sale for $30 ($49 off retail)


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

That's the Walmart in pace btw


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

make sure to get a class10 card for 1080P video

some class 6 cards will work IF they are really high MBS rate


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

You might also want to buy the new dive housing as well.. it runs 49.99 and will take your video clarity to the next level. If diving with the camera I would strongly suggest mounting the camera to a helmet of some sort. The head strap will be removed from your head in strong current or rolling off the boat. good luck


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I would stay away from the LCD back if you're diving, it only uses up battery time. If it's head mounted, you never see it anyways. Go for the underwater case if you're diving. 

Also, the gopro battery will last about as long as it takes to fill up a 16 gig card. I've never required anything more than that unless you have multiple batteries. My battery always dies before I can fill all 16 gigs, and both are usually good for a day of diving.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

buckeye83 said:


> If diving with the camera I would strongly suggest mounting the camera to a helmet of some sort. The head strap will be removed from your head in strong current or rolling off the boat. good luck


Good point, I've done about 50 dives with the head strap without problem, but know a few people who have donated theirs to Poseidon. Just make sure to hang on to it when you roll in. I just learned how to hand-sew tonight to make this. It's a chinstrap made from an old headlamp that broke. I did a horrible-looking sew job as expected, but I'm pretty sure it will serve it's purpose. 

The pic is pretty bad as well, but you get the point.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

ok folks bout to order or go get one with in the next day or so. i need the go pro 2, 32 gb card, and diving case correct? maybe the helmet to. anything else. wheres the best deal?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> ok folks bout to order or go get one with in the next day or so. i need the go pro 2, 32 gb card, and diving case correct? maybe the helmet to. anything else. wheres the best deal?


You may want a external hard drive also to store all the video.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

help. i got the camera now which dive houseing do i need. i got the one it come with but whats the one i need? te exact one please. bout to order online.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> help. i got the camera now which dive houseing do i need. i got the one it come with but whats the one i need? te exact one please. bout to order online.


This is what you're looking for http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/dive-housing/


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry just saw this but if anyone else is looking for one, i saw The Ships Chandler in Destin has these for 20$ cheaper than best buy.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

what soft ware to edit the go pro. we ave some vidoe of floundering but its to long.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I like videopad, but you have to pay for it after two weeks. Unless you delete and reinstall it. 
I tried it for a while before purchasing.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

One way to wear the Go-pro is to use a hood. Put the hood on and pull it over your head all the way. Then put the Go-pro with head strap on and then pull the hood back over your head.It holds the camera on very well and I like it better than a helmet. A tech guy showed it to me on a dive trip to the O. So far so good for me. I still holditin place for water entry though.


----------

